# New To Darkroom Process



## SCWilson (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm working on getting all the equipment together for my own darkroom. I recently acquired a Beseler Dichro 67S enlarger. It doesn't have a lens or negative holders (35mm seem to go for about $100 or so online). Should I hold on to this enlarger or sell it and buy something else? What else should I be looking for and where should I be looking?


----------



## Designer (Jan 25, 2016)

No lens?

Start looking for a lens for that one or just buy one with a lens.  And negative holders.  And print easel.

Whoever has one for sale will probably throw in some 8x10 trays, a film tank, and possibly some outdated paper as well.


----------

